# restreindre accès aux films



## gozeur (6 Avril 2012)

bonjour à tous,

je voudrais savoir si je peux restreindre l'accès par mot de passe sur certains films que je voudrais regarder sur mon apple tv.
apple / itunes a déjà limité le type de film que l'on peut louer
mais pour les films que je "stockerais" moi même sur itunes, je ne sais pas comment faire pour bloquer l'accès par un mot de passe par exemple.
j'ai des enfants en bas âge et je ne voudrais pas qu'ils visionnent les films que je voudraient mettre sur itunes.

si qq'1 peut m'aider je le remercie


----------



## pixym (29 Avril 2012)

Salut,

J'ai exactement le meme soucis

See you


----------



## ubusky (1 Mai 2012)

yop,

tu peux créer plusieurs bibliothèques en faisant alt + ouverture d'itunes.

ou le plus simple, me semble-t-il, c'est de créer une session pour tes enfants...


----------



## pixym (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je connais cette manipulation et cela suppose une manipulation depuis le serveur à chaque fois que l'on veut "restreindre" un film et aussi d'avoir plusieurs bibliothèques... Mmm pas glop du tout. Je crois qu'il faudrait soumettre cette requête à Apple, afin d'avoir nativement cette possibilité sans la moindre bidouille.


----------

